# Uraltes Berliner Rezept



## nikmark (16. Dezember 2004)

Moin,
wir haben ein paar richtig alte Kochbücher und schmökern gerne mal darin. In einem Berliner Kochbuch habe ich ein Rezept gefunden, das sowohl einfach, als auch interessant bezüglich des Hechtes ist. 

"Eine Erinnerung an das aussterbende Volksfest des Stralauer Fischzugs in dem Fischerdörfchen Stralau unweit von Treptow. Auch in der Niederlausitz ist das einfache Essen heimisch. Der Hecht ist ein Raubfisch, der auch heute noch noch zahlreich in in Berlin-Brandenburgischen Gewässern sowie namentlich in Mecklenburgs Seen vorkommt. Dieser Fisch wird bis zu 2 Meter lang und sage und schreibe bis maximal 35 kg schwer, wenn er nicht vorher ins Fischernetz ging oder sich am Blinkerhaken eines Petrijüngers festbiß.


800g geputztes, gesäubertes Hechtfilet, Salz, Pfeffer , 1 Zitrone, 2 Eier, etwas Mehl und geriebenes Weißbrot zum Panieren, 100 g Butter zum Braten.


Vier gleichmäßige Hechtschnitten schneiden, kurz abspülen, mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zitronensaft würzen und ca. 10 Minuten durchziehen lassen, dann die Schnitten in Mehl wälzen, durch das geschlagene Ei ziehen und mit dem Reibebrot panieren. In der heißen Butter von beiden Seiten goldgelb ausbacken.
Anrichten und je eine Zitronenecke beilegen, passend dazu Schwenkkartoffeln oder am besten Dillkartoffeln. (Die heißen Kartoffeln in zerlassener Butter mit frisch geschnittenen Dillspitzen schwenken.)
Weitere Beilage: Kopf- und Gurkensalat, auch gebe man zum Essen in einer Sauciere braune oder zerlassene Butter, da der Hecht ein besonders magerer Fisch ist, Fettgehalt 0,3%, 100g Hechtfleisch enthalten also nur 45 Kalorien.

Ländlich in der Lausitz ist es auch üblich, den Hecht mit reichlich Butter, gesalzen und gepfeffert ind der Röhre zu braten und mit saurer Sahne fertigzudünsten."



Hört sich doch interessant und lecker an !

Nikmark


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Uraltes Berliner Rezept*



> Hört sich doch interessant und lecker an !


 In jedem Fall! Gebraten ja, gedünstet nein (ist nicht so mein Fall).

Guter Tipp! :m


----------



## arno (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Uraltes Berliner Rezept*

Moin Markus(Hinkebein)!

Liest sich ja recht lecker!
Aber so hab ich auch schon Hecht zubereitet!
Aber der Wille zählt!

Ich werde auch mal in unseren alten Kochbüchern nach guten Hechtrezepten suchen!


----------



## congermichi (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Uraltes Berliner Rezept*

klingt echt lecker. toll, jetzt hab ich wieder hunger. echt super um die uhrzeit. na, ja trotzdem danke.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Uraltes Berliner Rezept*

Mann
nikmark
du machst Sachen...
jetzt wo du *ZEIT* auf dem Sofa hast !!!

& dann sowas!

Sagte ja bereitz in MG das ich von den 9 Hechten dies Jahr nur einen mitgenommen habe,
jedoch 
*nach dem *
*Rezept *

wird es wohl einer mehr !

Ach noch am Rande,
den besten Hecht hab ich in Polen (vor 4 Jahren) in der Pension gegessen bis dato.Den hat die Hausherrin für uns zubereitet nachdem ich ihn Sonntags mit brachte  

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## the doctor (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Uraltes Berliner Rezept*



			
				)
den besten Hecht hab ich in Polen (vor 4 Jahren) in der Pension gegessen bis dato.Den hat die Hausherrin für uns zubereitet nachdem ich ihn Sonntags mit brachte 
 
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich auch sehr lecker an:m


----------

